# My Ruby Red Piranha



## Rickky88 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi everyone im new on here names Ricky I i jus wanted to share a picture of my Ruby Red Spilo


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ruby red indeed! holy cow those are some kick ass looking colors! 
you got yourself a beauty there my man!


----------



## Rickky88 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks...this is my first Spilo im excited to kinda see how his colors improve as he gets older


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

as am i
thats a really nice first spilo
you should keep a picture log on this thread. throw a few new shots every now and again. document his growth.


----------



## Rickky88 (Oct 3, 2011)

That's a good idea...i will


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

good stuff man. itll be a nice treat for you to go back in a few months and see how much hes grown. cause you can never tell when raising them.


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

Hes nice!! I've never personally kept 1 but I plan too in the near future


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice coloring on your RRS.


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Those colors are crazy awesome!


----------



## Rickky88 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you guys...im excited about him...im hoping he looks like this when he gets older... =)


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

Beautiful piranha, but if I were you I wouldn't feed it feeders.


----------



## Rickky88 (Oct 3, 2011)

Yea i was gonna try frozen beefheart or bloodworms...any recommendations


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Lots of shrimp, pellets and krill should help him keep that red going.


----------



## Rickky88 (Oct 3, 2011)

I just got him 3 days ago...so far no interest in eating just lots of hiding


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

That's normal, just keep trying, he'll eat eventually.


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

Tilapia, shrimp, krill, silversides, I am pretty sure you can get it to eat some of the marine fish food like mine, like formula 1 & 2 and others. These fish are pigs once acclimated it may take up to a month before they even start feeding so don't worry


----------



## Rickky88 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok cool I can just get fresh fish from the grocery store...and feed that way...but I have easy access to krill and other things


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yep ^

take it from someone who lost a xingu rhomb years ago from a bad batch of feeders. stay away









i learned the hard way. well before i was signed up on pfury. its not worth loosing a god awesome fish over a 10 cent feeder fish.


----------



## Rickky88 (Oct 3, 2011)

Lol exactly... keeping this guy around until he is large


----------



## addicted216 (Sep 30, 2011)

Central said:


> yep ^
> 
> take it from someone who lost a xingu rhomb years ago from a bad batch of feeders. stay away
> 
> ...


i feel ya , thats how i lost 3 out of my 4 reds, really hurt, i had them since they were babys, i havnt had a shoal since, but i think im goin to start a mix, the hard thing is just trying to find all of them at the same time, feeders bad, besides there deseases goldfish, have a growth inhebitore b1 in them, so either way there not good for them, pellits, shrimp, fresh fish, way to go, goodluck bro, hes looking good!


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

nice rrs !!!


----------



## Rickky88 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks...he is now eating but still shy as can be...but im jus glad he is eating


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the shyness will pass
it might take awhile but it will fade with time. i always added plenty of shaded areas in the tank to cure shyness. seems to help really well.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Rickky88 said:


> I just got him 3 days ago...so far no interest in eating just lots of hiding


Give it a week or so. You got one hell of a beautiful spilopleura.


----------



## timmylucas (Jul 7, 2011)

WoW very nice coloring! one of the most colorful ive seen! very nice!


----------

